
Spain official apologizes for spraying beach with bleach - ycombonator
https://www.foxnews.com/world/spain-coronavirus-beach-bleach-children-outdoors-lockdown
======
duxup
I saw videos from China with trucks driving down city streets spraying a sort
of fog after they shut the city down. It was reminiscent of US efforts fogging
DDT for mosquitoes back in the day.

I had to wonder if that is even effective against a virus...

